# How many golfers been struck by lightning?



## ditchweed

How many golfers have been struck by lightning? Or even came close to getting hit? You see it in movies, golfers getting struck by lightning. I wonder what the odds are on getting struck. I've been out on the course when the rain comes down, but never close to getting struck by lightning.


----------



## ditchweed

*Lightning Stikes*

I was reading this article on this web page that said, "If you'd like to experience a lightning strike, go golfing one Sunday in July around 4 p.m. If you're really determined, be sure you do it in Florida." Saying that Florida has twice as many lightning casualties then any other state. Tuff-odds in Florida. Also said that, "Lightning reports reach their peak in July."


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf

ditchweed said:


> I was reading this article on this web page that said, "If you'd like to experience a lightning strike, go golfing one Sunday in July around 4 p.m. If you're really determined, be sure you do it in Florida." Saying that Florida has twice as many lightning casualties then any other state. Tuff-odds in Florida. Also said that, "Lightning reports reach their peak in July."



Hahaha that is a very odd article, I should go try it. 

I myself have never gotten struck by lightening, I have a friend whos dad was struck by lighting. But they were standing a certain way so they didn't get killed. 

Will


----------



## ditchweed

I see the dark clouds coming in. That usely tells me to get off the course. I'm just not in for it, lightning is just not for me. Always another day.


----------



## burfi

i really shudder with the thought of 24000V travelling through me, making a roasted chicken out of me in the process. i can't really get out when lightning is playing games.


----------



## MarczO

I have personaly never been hit my lighting but back 15 years ago my uncle was. He was golfing in a thunder storm and decided to take a quick break under this tree near a fence. As he was leaning his hand on the fence a lighting bolt came out of the sky and struck the fence, sending a shocking jolt through my uncles body. Thank fully he is still alive today.


----------



## slapshot

Never have been. Never come close either. I don't like doing stuff outside when there's a lot of lightning. I'd rather miss out on the fun than get hit. 

Who was that guy that got struck by lightning 7 times, and survived each time before finally comitting suicide?


----------



## Sunchild

I wondered about this, but I was afraid to ask. LOL. Didn't want to bring up any bad memories for anyone. I would never play in a storm, but I see a lot of people doing it. Its fun to play, but I value my life over making the perfect shot.


----------



## Matthew_22

I think it is relatively common for a few people each year to get struck by lightning on a golf course. As soon as I seen thunderclouds, I am outta there, I don't care what the odds of me getting hit are.


----------



## Michael311

People should definitely be more careful. Sometimes I have seen people playing in the rain. Now, that is dedication.


----------



## raettopia

People playing during thunderstorms are quite devoted.
Wow.


----------



## Thumperfive

that sort of scares me.

my grandfather used to see it as a great opportunity to head for the clubhouse and a good gin and tonic.


----------

